# curriculum for missionaries



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

My great nephew and his wife are heading to Zambia this fall to help start an orphanage. They have a 6 yr old son and a 6mo old son. They plan to be gone 4 yrs. I want to purchase the curriculum they need for grades 1-4 to send with them. Can't count on them having online help. This needs to be as much as reasonably possible something the child can do without the parents hanging over him constantly. Should be book based, not computer based. It would help if I could purchase complete modules and not have to sort thru a lot of stuff.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Wow, what a lovely thing to do for them. We never used a complete curriculum. I did a lot of picking and choosing from different sources, so I can't recommend a particular one. I will recommend the following:
http://www.rainbowresource.com/prodlist.php?subject=2

They have a HUGE selection of homeschooling materials. They have complete curricula from several places. They have some of the best prices around. And best of all, they write great, detailed reviews of most of the products they sell, which really helps. I've been purchasing our homeschool materials from them for over 15 years and I highly recommend them.


----------



## V-NH (Jan 1, 2014)

What church are they going with as missionaries? Most churches have a curriculum for their missionaries to use. I know the Latter Day Saints publish a very comprehensive curriculum for missionaries to use.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Non denominational. No the church doesn't have any curriculum.

Thanks for the link, Elf.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

The Calvert School In Baltimore Maryland has a nice set up, dont remember the cost but I used it for one of my kids many years ago. But I dont think you should get all 5 years at once, I would do I year at a time. They ship all over the world. This program get sent back to be graded and the child has a real grade report so when they come back to the states the child can drop back into school with out loosing grade years.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Sonlight was "built" with that purpose in mind....missionaries in the field without any resources. We used it when we lived abroad. Sonlight.com


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thank you. I'm trying to give them a selection to choose from, so appreciate all suggestions.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Christian Light Education and Alpha and Omega LifePacs are both workbook based and are pretty independent. Rod and Staff is text book based and can be self guided with little instruction. It's very economical and seeing that it's text books it can be used over with other children. You can view samples on their website. Also...look into Robinson Curriculum. It's a self teaching method and the curriculum is k-12 so it's very economical too.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Rod and Staff was our favorite curriculum when our kids were small. Only goes to 8th grade.....so we had to "move on"


----------

